# Dwarf Rangers vs Miners



## supermouse (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a game this weekend and it will be my first ever with my dwarfs and it will be VS High Elves. I have a solid list I think 2 large blocks of troops which will house my King, thane and 2 rune priests. The question I have is which is better for warmachine hunting? Miners or Rangers with throwing axes' and great weapons?

I was thinking of doing rangers with another thane equipped to be a power hitter so if I see any single characters they could take them on as well. What are peoples thoughts? 

Also for warmachines myself I took a pair of Cannons and 1 Grude Thrower should I drop a cannon for a bolt thrower instead?


----------

